# Ruby Red Spilo For Super Cheap



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

i took a trip down to aquascape today to get a large blue diamond rhom. then i saw the large ruby reds and was stuck on wut fish to get. then i walk by the large gold spilos and notice that theyre only $75 and they were like 6-7inches. then i notice a fish that was labled as a gold spilo but was clearly not. it was a 6-7inch ruby red. i almost screamed when i saw it. immediately i said i wanted this "gold spilo". $75 later i walk out with a large sexy ruby red spilo. Pedro wasnt there or else he would of def noticed the difference.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

sounds like someone made a labeling mistake at aquascape


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

niceeee any pics


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

They have a 8-9" xingu rhom there (somewhat a finger chaser as it always follow my finger when I was there) labeled as gold diamond couple weeks ago and was labeled at $250, last week I went and it was changed to xingu rhom at a much higher price.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Its not a gold spilo but i do beleive the price was correct. I think p man just got one for 75$ as part of one of pedros sales


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

wisco_pygo said:


> sounds like someone made a labeling mistake at aquascape


There's a shocker!


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Its not a gold spilo but i do beleive the price was correct. I think p man just got one for 75$ as part of one of pedros sales


the one i got is def a ruby red spilo but it was labeled as a gold spilo. so instead of paying $200 i only payed $75. i think thats a pretty good deal. ill try to get pics up soon, gotta ask the girlfiend to do it.

and i saw the large xingu rhom there. they had it labeled correctly. if it was still $250 i would of def gotten it. dude was mean. wouldnt stop trying to get at me


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

bricklr said:


> sounds like someone made a labeling mistake at aquascape


There's a shocker!
[/quote]

you ordered a rhom and got a compressus, right?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I think i speak for us all..... PICTURES! lol


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

.


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

ill try to get some pics up tonight or tomorrow. the fish is eating like a champ and started finger chasing. but the only thing i dont get is why the red gill plate faded to orange. im starting to think that it isnt a ruby red after all. if its not a RRS then i dont know wut else it can be. i know its not a mac. it has a very concave head and has really red eyes. it looks like my other 2 ruby reds i had but the red gill plate is orange. maby its just stressed bcuz i have the tank divided up with a gdr on the other side? i should have the rhom sold soon then he'll have the tank to himself. ill try to get a pic up sooner rather than later to see wut u guys think.


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

just tried uploading a pic and it wont let me do it


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

if you have a photo editor, resize the picture

some ruby red's have an orange gill plate. mine only has orange. some are deep red, some are more of an orange color.


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

i dont have photo editor. is there another way?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

rob51821 said:


> i dont have photo editor. is there another way?


Yup, email them to me at [email protected] and I'll post em for ya


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> i dont have photo editor. is there another way?


Yup, email them to me at [email protected] and I'll post em for ya








[/quote]
thanks alot joe. sent the email. the pic is taken about a half hour after putting him in the tank.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks again joe. ill try to get more pics soon. wut do u think. RRS or no?


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

i'd put a vote in for yes. it would be easier to be definitive if the backround contrasted his colors more, but im pretty confident that is a s. spilopleura.

he looks a bit skinny- fatten him up with some tiliapia


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

rob51821 said:


> and i saw the large xingu rhom there. they had it labeled correctly. if it was still $250 i would of def gotten it. dude was mean. wouldnt stop trying to get at me


if you went there a week or two earlier you could've bought it, if I had an extra tank I probably would've bought it.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

i bought 6" xingu rhom from AS for $200 in the spring of this year. that pr is a little steep unless its 7-8"


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> and i saw the large xingu rhom there. they had it labeled correctly. if it was still $250 i would of def gotten it. dude was mean. wouldnt stop trying to get at me


if you went there a week or two earlier you could've bought it, if I had an extra tank I probably would've bought it.
View attachment 197291


View attachment 197290

[/quote]
yea thats him alright. hes one mean sob. i would of def got him if he was only $250. i almost ended up getting him anyways but decided to save some money and get the spilo. him and that blue diamond are beautiful


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

n/m i didn't read that post where you said he was 8-9". thats a good buy then.


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

congrats on the deal, Time to go fire the employees.







(lost money on that deal)
I have Peru and Brazil coming in this weekend so I had Omar move all the piranhas, I guess he forgot to label them. That is indeed a Ruby Red. That was last weeks import so its still a bit thin, Fatten him up and you will see how great he will look.
Pedro


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

aquascape said:


> congrats on the deal, Time to go fire the employees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry pedro but i had to take advantage of the mistake. the fish is doing great. hes very active and is eating like a champ. your staff was very nice and helpful. in their defense of the mistake it was tough to determine if it was a ruby red of not bcuz it wasnt as red as the others. i had to take a second look to determine that it was.


----------

